# Winter diving?



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

I was just wondering how the diving/viz is during the winter?


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Thre diving is good. Water temps vary a lot, with lows in the 50's inshore and up to the 70's offshore. Visibility is usually better, but of course no guarantees.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Bottom temps hit the mid to lower 50's. I dive a 5 mil with hood. The boat ride is the coldest part to me, if you don't have a cabin or curtains.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

I find the viz to be better in the winter. Unless you have an enclosed cabin or curtains, you'll need to wait for a warm day with little wind. Water temperature is not really a problem. For me, a 5 mm suit and a 3 mm hooded vest is sufficient. However, you won't get me out there in an open CC when the air temp is below 60.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Any time any temp. 7 mil farmer john with a hooded vest. Winter temps is in the 50s at worst. As stated traveling is colder than the dive. I always put dry clothes after the last dive. Now that's the coldest getting changed. Vis is usually better in the winter.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

i enjoy winter diving, but it means an itty bitty dinky dink, if you know what I mean. As stated, the boat ride can be brutal.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

sealark said:


> Any time any temp. 7 mil farmer john with a hooded vest. Winter temps is in the 50s at worst. As stated traveling is colder than the dive. I always put dry clothes after the last dive. Now that's the coldest getting changed. Vis is usually better in the winter.


Wow. That's 17 mil on the torso not counting compression at depth. Even in the summer? Either long duration shallow dives or long deco stops...I'll guess the former.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Grouper are really dumb and easy to kill during the winter. Unfortunately, they are endangered and you can't do that anymore. Probably because we shot them all during January and Feb. 

I wear a hooded 5 mil and am warm enough. I recommend wearing windproof clothing over your wetsuit in between spots/dives. I wear snowboard pants and a jacket. 

Also it helps to fill a cooler with super hot water before you leave the house. Take a cup and fill your suit with the hot water before you jump in. You will pee all over yourself, and if you have a good high quality suit, it will hold the hot water in and you won't get much cold seepage.


pic was taken in late jan, a couple years ago


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

+1 on several gallons of hot water in a cooler. :thumbup:

I just can't believe someone would pee in his wetsuit.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Orion45 said:


> Wow. That's 17 mil on the torso not counting compression at depth. Even in the summer? Either long duration shallow dives or long deco stops...I'll guess the former.


Summer I use just a jacket mainly for protection. Loading the boat as we type. I also use hot water between dives. My E-tec pee hole water outlet has super hot water coming out so I rigged a small hose to it and will try that out when it is needed a little later in the year...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

sealark said:


> Summer I use just a jacket mainly for protection. Loading the boat as we type. I also use hot water between dives. My E-tec pee hole water outlet has super hot water coming out so I rigged a small hose to it and will try that out when it is needed a little later in the year...:thumbup::thumbup:


Sounds great. Let us know how that works out.



sealark said:


> ...Loading the boat as we type.


Lucky you. Have a great day. :thumbsup:


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I enjoy winter diving here. Be sure to bundle up for the ride in and out. I wear ski clothes, including gloves and a ski mask. 

Do NOT wear your wetsuit during the ride in. You'll freeze your butt off.


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

I find my 2/3 fine for the winter months. But then again, I head to the keys :thumbup:.


----------

